# 2015 Ultimate Driving Experience dates and venues



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

From BMW i to M and everything in between, there***8217;s so much to explore at the Ultimate Driving Experience. Take your favorite BMW model out in a variety of driving environments. Choose from test tracks, skid pads, street drives and car car control clinics to quickly see what the car is capable of. You can reserve your spot today to experience all of your favorite BMWs here:https://ude.bmwusa.com/

March 21-29, Atlanta Motor Speedway, Hampton, Georgia
April 11-19, Metlife Stadium, East Rutherford, NJ
May 9-17, Hialeah Park, Hialeah, Florida
June 6-14, FedEx Field, Landover, Maryland
July 25-August 2, Emerald Downs, Auburn, Washington
August 15-23, Santa Anita Park, Arcadia, Calif.
September 12-20, Phoenix International Raceway, Avondale, Arizona
October 3-11, Lone Star Park, Grand Prairie, Texas
October 24-November 1, Arlington Park, Arlington Heights, Illinois
November 14-22, CitiField, New York, NY


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Damn no San Francisco this year


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

When I click on this link and try to sign up, the only location that shows is the Atlanta event. Is that the same for others?

Keith


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

I only see Atlanta too

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## chisei (Jan 28, 2015)

Click on "view all dates" to see the rest of the list.


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like it is coming to Seattle. Nice

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

chisei said:


> Click on "view all dates" to see the rest of the list.


Don't see a "View all dates" field to click on.

I notice now that both Atlanta and Rutherford NJ are showing up....wonder if they are rolling these out incrementally?

OR.....am I just missing something that's right in front of my face? :dunno:


----------



## joedaddy (Mar 27, 2014)

no boston?


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

The "VIEW ALL DATES" is in a big black bar across the page ... before #DRIVINGISBELIEVING


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

mcleod52 said:


> The "VIEW ALL DATES" is in a big black bar across the page ... before #DRIVINGISBELIEVING


I went straight for the "Register Now" button, instead of scrolling down the home page. Thanks!!


----------



## hotneutron (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone attending the event doesn't need the code? please PM me. I want to give it try at my dealership.


----------



## Kafkaesque328 (Mar 8, 2014)

August 15-23, Santa Anita Park, Arcadia, Calif.

I'm there!


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll be at FedEx Field!


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> I'll be at FedEx Field!


Nice. I am waiting with abated breath for the Seattle sign up ...


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Sounds fantastic, too bad I can't get to any of them. N4S


----------



## balticgreen (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm confirmed for DC. Although I've done Audi events, this will be my first BMW UDE.


----------

